

1,000 Reviews and a Near 5-Star Value: Our “Good Listener” Approach - conrado
http://blog.mailtrack.io/2014/12/10/1000-reviews-a-near-5-star-value-our-good-listener-approach/

======
minimaxir
Comparing the ratings of a year old bootstrapped startup and the ratings of a
multi-year well-funded startup is like comparing apples to oranges (especially
since you are comparing Chrome Extension ratings, which are not the primary
focus of any of the comparative businesses). Drawing inference from this
difference is not good statistics and is hitting on the correlation-implies-
causation fallacy.

~~~
conrado
Hey! While your observation is valid, I'd invite to compare MailTrack's review
rate per 1,000 installations with other couple-of-year-old startups. I guess
you'll get to interesting conclusions. Thank your for your feedback! Conrado

